# Paphiopedilum delenatii blooming in situ



## cxcanh (Feb 12, 2017)

It is great to see how this species grow in their habitat, in the altitude from 900 to 1.200m. Temperature now from 20-25oC, north-face and a lot of wind.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 12, 2017)

Wonderful. Thank-you
Any insights into environmental conditions where they grow???


----------



## troy (Feb 12, 2017)

Oz paph Are you referring to elevation? Mr. Canhii if you take culture notes and write a book, you would be able to afford the best education money can buy for your childeren!!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 12, 2017)

It looks really wet by all the moss growing around the plants 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## John M (Feb 12, 2017)

Wow...thank you for posting this!


----------



## Spaph (Feb 12, 2017)

Just incredible, thank you so much for sharing, so rare!


----------



## emydura (Feb 12, 2017)

Wonderful photos. It is great to see them growing in their natural environment. Thanks for posting. Interesting to see the plant in the first photo that had two flowers on the one spike. Such beautiful form on these wild plants as well.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 12, 2017)

I learn so much from your _in situ_ photos. Thank you so much!


----------



## Stone (Feb 13, 2017)

Wonderful. First pic I've ever seen of wild delenatii!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks a lot !!!! Jean


----------



## Secundino (Feb 13, 2017)

Never seen this before. Thank you for sharing photographs and expertise!


----------



## fibre (Feb 13, 2017)

I remember times when delenatii was said to be extinct in the wild (Vietnam) by Agent Orange and all the delenatii in the marked went back to one remaining piece from Vacherot & Lecoufle. 
I know it was rediscovered many years ago but I am feeling confident to see your pictures of delenatii growing in the wild again. This really gives me hope.
Thank you Canh!


----------



## SlipperMatt (Feb 13, 2017)

Nice habitat display. Really strong and dark foliage on the first photo. Could you tell me some information about the soil around the plants? Looks to me some kind of humus covered with moss isn't it? Love the wet environment so much. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Brabantia (Feb 13, 2017)

Beautiful picture ! Very educational.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 9 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Bjorn (Feb 13, 2017)

Is there soil at all?


----------



## cxcanh (Feb 13, 2017)

You see how they grow from this photos, almost no soil and just some death leaves attached to the roots


----------



## Secundino (Feb 13, 2017)

Looking at that type of mosses, that must be constantly wet, right?


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 13, 2017)

As always, I'm very grateful that you take the time to document this stuff and share the photos with us! Interesting to see how they're growing, big difference between that and my pot culture -- it's one of the more vigorous and easy to grow Parvies in my collection despite the fact that I'm growing it in much different conditions that it might get in the wild.


----------



## cxcanh (Feb 13, 2017)

I got a very difficulty while taking photo on this trip because it rain all day and very windy, I'm not happy with the photo but no choice. 
It also difficult to do that again because it cost too much.


----------



## Don I (Feb 13, 2017)

So nice.
Don


----------



## orchid527 (Feb 13, 2017)

Many thanks for the effort you put into these trips and photos. Mike


----------



## cxcanh (Feb 13, 2017)

Just for fun..


----------



## PatPur (Feb 13, 2017)

GREAT! Whish this is posible in The Netherlands ;-)


----------



## eggshells (Feb 13, 2017)

So nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2017)

Thank you very much for sharing. I hope to visit and make trips with you one day.


----------



## SFLguy (Feb 13, 2017)

It's interesting how small the roots are


----------



## SFLguy (Feb 13, 2017)

I think trying to grow them as lithophytes could be really cool


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 13, 2017)

Thank you for these wonderful photos!

Great leaves and nice flowers.

You are on the delenatii rock! haha


----------



## cxcanh (Feb 13, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Thank you very much for sharing. I hope to visit and make trips with you one day.



You are welcome.


----------



## Stone (Feb 13, 2017)

This is not in the north...is it?

Vietnamense next?????


----------



## GuRu (Feb 14, 2017)

Very impressive, thanks a lot for your efforts.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 14, 2017)

A great picture and helpful to see growing conditions


----------



## cxcanh (Feb 14, 2017)

Stone said:


> This is not in the north...is it? Yes, it in the south
> 
> Vietnamense next?????


 Yes


----------



## cxcanh (Feb 16, 2017)

Big plant and spike


----------



## Stone (Feb 17, 2017)

Wow! This one found a nice patch of moss and leaf mould. (I see bamboo)
The leaves on these plants look different to the ones we grow. Wider, flatter and different markings?
Thanks Canh.


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 17, 2017)

Beautiful and informative pics.. I find it striking that of the many photos of paphs in-situ posted on this site, although many of the semi-terrestrial/ lithophytic species grow on relatively wet surfaces that support moss growth, the paphs are rarely seen in proximity with ferns or other dense low vegetation.. I wonder why the absence of competition from other plants. Very low nutrients or some specific nutrients that are only suitable for paphs to grow?


----------



## cxcanh (Feb 20, 2017)

Whe I take time to study all roots of all Paph species develop in their habitat, many species the roots just attached to the rooks and it seem they get nutrition from the air but not from the rooks or soil


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 20, 2017)

I've thought of a new cocktail - a delenatii on the rocks, neat, please! Japan is boring orchid country compared to Vietnam or China!


----------



## UweM (Feb 22, 2017)

cxcanh said:


> Whe I take time to study all roots of all Paph species develop in their habitat, many species the roots just attached to the rooks and it seem they get nutrition from the air but not from the rooks or soil



Very interesting.

Please make photos from the roots of the Paphs. at your next trip.

So we get interesting references for the culture.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 22, 2017)

So Canh, Is the rocky substrate solid or is it crumbly?


----------



## cxcanh (Feb 22, 2017)

SlipperKing said:


> So Canh, Is the rocky substrate solid or is it crumbly?



Basically just rocky substrate and moist/crumbly and rarely with soil


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 22, 2017)

Mr Canh! The king of Paphs!


----------



## cxcanh (Feb 23, 2017)

CambriaWhat said:


> Mr Canh! The king of Paphs!



NO, just for fun only


----------



## newbud (Feb 24, 2017)

Must take the time to tell you thanks Cahn. You are truly blessed to live in a beautiful country that supports orchid wildlife. You show us sites that most of us will probably never get to see in person. Thanks again.


----------



## cxcanh (Feb 25, 2017)

newbud said:


> Must take the time to tell you thanks Cahn. You are truly blessed to live in a beautiful country that supports orchid wildlife. You show us sites that most of us will probably never get to see in person. Thanks again.



Thank you for your encouragement, love to share what I saw.


----------

